# Snake facts



## Buddy 5 (3 mo ago)

I now that ringd water cobras are toxic


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

You be from Florida, Buddy?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Buddy 5 said:


> I now that ringd water cobras are toxic


Strange 1st post - are you seeking a medal of some kind for that item of trivia ??


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A read of their profile page and business is interesting. At least spell venom correctly!!!!!!!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buddy 5 said:


> I now that ringd water cobras are toxic


Ok??
Spelling is shocking.
And factually wrong.
They are venomous, not toxic.
But hey, another bot/spam account has triggered activity on the forum 🤣


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> A read of their profile page and business is interesting. At least spell venom correctly!!!!!!!


Was it edited?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> Was it edited?


?

Antivenoum snake wrap vials of different snake venoum to make the cure to all the elapeds of snakes


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ian14 said:


> Ok??
> Spelling is shocking.
> And factually wrong.
> They are venomous, not toxic.
> But hey, another bot/spam account has triggered activity on the forum 🤣


I wondered if they meant that they are toxic to eat? 
Which is most probably true, if the ‘ringed water cobra’ had just ingested poisonous frogs…….


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> I wondered if they meant that they are toxic to eat?
> Which is most probably true, if the ‘ringed water cobra’ had just ingested poisonous frogs…….


Not sure if this post was in jest or not!
They are Cobras. And therefore a highly venomous elapid snake.
If your question was genuine, then this is generally restricted to a small number of _Rhabdophis _spp. Which yes, eat toxic amphibians and in turn use those compounds to make themselves poisonous. However they are also dangerously venomous, they don't need the toxins to produce their own venom.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ian14 said:


> Not sure if this post was in jest or not!
> They are Cobras. And therefore a highly venomous elapid snake.
> If your question was genuine, then this is generally restricted to a small number of _Rhabdophis _spp. Which yes, eat toxic amphibians and in turn use those compounds to make themselves poisonous. However they are also dangerously venomous, they don't need the toxins to produce their own venom.


Sorry Ian, my comment was in jest 🙊

As I understand it, venomous snakes are not inherently toxic and could in fact be eaten, if one was so inclined.

Some crazy yanks even drink snake venom for viewings.

I was taking the statement somewhat literally, and devising a scenario where it could apply.

When I checked their profile, it had been redacted to ‘snakes’, so I assume they are just another trolling cowboy……..


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Sorry Ian, my comment was in jest 🙊
> 
> As I understand it, venomous snakes are not inherently toxic and could in fact be eaten, if one was so inclined.
> 
> ...


Hahaha hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!
Fair enough mate!!


----------

